# HDX 8.9 (2014) -- Is the Dynamic Light Sensor available right now?



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

...or only in a future OS update from Amazon?  Just want to be clear about this.

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's listed as part of the hardware under 'technical details' so that says to me that it's part of the device.


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, Ann. Someone in an Amazon customer discussion recently pointed out this statement from a reviewer dated Oct. 23, 2014:

You're in for a bright, giant, color-accurate screen with this HDX 8.9, but then, you already got that in last year's HDX 8.9. The only thing new to this model's screen is the "dynamic light control" option, which is meant to adjust the whiteness of book pages based on your surroundings, but we didn't get to test that; Amazon told us the feature "will be enabled starting later this year as part of a free, over-the-air software update." Weird.

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/10/amazon-fire-hdx-8-9-2014-impressions-deja-vu-8-9/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I'm only going by what it says on the page.  The HARDWARE is there. It is possible that it's not yet being fully utilized.  I guess the thing to do would be to ask Kindle CS.

FWIW, the current OS is 4.5.  If you believe the reviewer, I guess you could wait until you see that it's changed to something else and see what enhancements a new OS includes.


----------

